# Mushroom Strudel



## kadesma (Apr 15, 2008)

Daughter is taking something to school for a returning new mommy that the teachers all want to give gifts to..So I got elected and decided to do this one..
I am rolling out a sheet of puff pastry, down the center I plan to put some fontina cheese,about 4-5 ounces, then I'll saute a variety of sliced mushrooms with butter and evoo, some garlic, about 3 crushed cloves, some grated ginger about 1 tea,2 good sized shallots finely chopped,I'll cool the mix and then  put this on top of the cheese close the puff pastry and brush with an egg wash and sprinkle it with some toasted sesame seeds a Tab or so...Then bake at 400 20 min and then slice and serve...I plan to double this and make two..Should be fine with all the other goodies people are bringing..
Happy to do this, this gal has waited what seems like forever for this baby..

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a GREAT recipe cj.  The gourmet version of comfort food!


----------



## Constance (Apr 15, 2008)

That sounds absolutely divine.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Grams for a great recipe Gramps


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 16, 2008)

What a nice gesture - makes my mouth water. I cannot buy premade puff pastry here - is it a real pain to make it yourself? I would be willing to give it a try to make that recipe...


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> What a nice gesture - makes my mouth water. I cannot buy premade puff pastry here - is it a real pain to make it yourself? I would be willing to give it a try to make that recipe...


I've never made it myself, but I'd bet this recipe for some dough would work just as well or even better...1 cup unsalted butter, 1-cup cream cheese, 2-1/2 cups flour, 1-tea. salt 1/4-cup heavy cream...combine the butter and cheese til smooth and creamy, Sift in the flour and salt together and slowly add the cream and then chil 1 hour..roll out to a rectangle, add the cooled mushroom mixture, then close  the dough over the  mushrooms, brush with the egg  wash and sprinkle with some toasted sesame seeds then bake  at 400 20 minutes or til golden..Then slice like with the puff pastry..This dough with it's cream cheese and cream looks wonderful to me and I think I might try this for us on sunday..
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Thanks Grams for a great recipe Gramps


Hi Gramps,
glad you like it, it is tasty and we love it .Hope you will too.
Ma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> That's a GREAT recipe cj.  The gourmet version of comfort food!


Thanks Elf,
It really is a comfort food around here..We all love mushrooms like this.
cj


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2008)

Constance said:


> That sounds absolutely divine.


Thanks Connie, it is so good..We love it.
kades


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 16, 2008)

Great sounding recipe, Kadesma.  The dough I use for tourtiere turnovers is very similar to the one you posted, without the cream.  It's a really nice dough, and easy to work with.  I bet the cream will be a great in it. Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Great sounding recipe, Kadesma.  The dough I use for tourtiere turnovers is very similar to the one you posted, without the cream.  It's a really nice dough, and easy to work with.  I bet the cream will be a great in it. Thanks!


Thanks Loprraine,
I plan to try this dough for one strudel for the family and see how it works with the mushrooms..Seems to me it will be just as good or better than the puff pastry.
kades


----------



## pdswife (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anyone told you lately.. YOU'RE NICE!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Has anyone told you lately.. YOU'RE NICE!!!!


What a nice thing to say..Thank you..I think you're pretty special and nice too

kades


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 16, 2008)

If mommy is breas feeding I'd for go garlic. Other wise it sounds really yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> If mommy is breas feeding I'd for go garlic. Other wise it sounds really yummy.


yep she is breast feeding but we are going to try this here on sunday and I'll add some garlic and see how it turns out..Thanks Charlie

kadesma


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 16, 2008)

Garlic is not a good thing for breast feeding. It has something to do with producing less milk.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 5, 2008)

this caught my eye.

I have a similar recipe, but it doesn't include cheese - which sounds like a brilliant addition! 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/wild-mushroom-strudel-2816.html


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2008)

mudbug said:


> this caught my eye.
> 
> I have a similar recipe, but it doesn't include cheese - which sounds like a brilliant addition!
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/wild-mushroom-strudel-2816.html


Thanks Bug, I checked your out and it looks wonderful..Will have to give it a try soon.
kades


----------

